# Meat Grinders



## Occa (Mar 2, 2013)

We currently have a Tasin #12 grinder.
The throat is 1 5/8" in diameter, we have cut everything into small enough pcs. to fit the feed hole.
Cutting muscle and organ meats is easy enough, however cutting whole chickens, chicken carcass and turkey necks are becoming a pain.

Doing search on purchasing a larger grinder, found these so far....

Cabella; #32(1.5 hp/$599.00) #42(1.75 hp/$689.00) both good construction, *however can't determine throat size*. Solid construction, no plastic moving parts.
Torry(PROCUT); #22(120v/1 hp $1400.00) and #22(240v/ 2 hp/ $1400.00) both have throat 3" x 4" Solid construction, no plastic moving parts.
Weston; #22(1 hp/$599.00)and #32(1.5 hp/$789.00) both have throat approx. 3" diameter. *would like to determine exact size*.Solid construction, no plastic moving parts


Any input from home grinders would be appreciated,
Grant


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Wish I could help you but I don't know much about them. Have you done a search on here? I know there have in the past people that did use them and talked about them. I can't remember what they used. See if you can find the posts.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

may I ask why you are wanting to grind?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

May I ask why you want to grind?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Oops, sorry for the double post! I'm on my phone and it does didn't look like it posted.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I have a Weston #22. It's awesome! The throat fits pretty much anything down it. For chickens, I just cut them up into leg quarters, wings, back, and breasts. The backs sometimes I have to really cram down the tube, but they fit. Even the most gigantic turkey necks are smaller than the tube. I have even fit whole wild ducks into the chute, although I usually have to cut the males up a bit. 

It's a beast. Does any chicken, rabbit, or duck part no problem, although it does occasionally jam on turkey drumsticks. The reverse feature is great for that though.


----------



## Occa (Mar 2, 2013)

Howdie,

I read several of your posts, I agree with giving the girls cut up parts for both mental and physical reasons.

We started out feeding whole parts to both GSDs'
Buying in bulk and freezing whole parts takes up a lot of freezer space, we found grinder everything took less space.

Both get chicken/turkey necks and beef rib bones to chew.


Grant


----------



## pugtown (Nov 21, 2013)

I have a Weston #22 and it's great! There's a demo video here:

BARF Hardware and Supplies


----------



## KnackerMT (Dec 31, 2013)

I have the cabelas 1hp and 1.75 grinders, both are made by Weston by the way. Both will eat chickens very well. Use the largest plate. The 1.75 has a large enough throat so you don't have to cut up the parts as small as with the 1 hp. 

The one horse Cabela's grinder will work for most any home situation, unless you are doing more than 400 lbs at time it is the way to go. Even then with 400lbs of chicken the one horse will work just fine, you just spend a lot of time cutting the chicken apart to fit in the throat. So unless you are doing commercial type grounding don't spend the extra money on the bigger one. There are also more attachments for the #22 1 horse. Just my opinion after running actual tons of meat through these grinders.


----------



## Occa (Mar 2, 2013)

What is the diameter of the feed throat on your Weston #22


----------



## Occa (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi KnackerMT,

What is the inside diameter of the feed throat on both grinders.

I think the Weston #22 and #32 are both 2.81" inside diameter, I hope Pugtown can confirm this.


----------



## pugtown (Nov 21, 2013)

Occa said:


> Hi KnackerMT,
> 
> What is the inside diameter of the feed throat on both grinders.
> 
> I think the Weston #22 and #32 are both 2.81" inside diameter, I hope Pugtown can confirm this.


Mine is 3 inches. Does whole turkey wings like the demo video for Weston. Even took in a turkey drumstick.


----------



## KnackerMT (Dec 31, 2013)

Occa said:


> Hi KnackerMT,
> 
> What is the inside diameter of the feed throat on both grinders.
> 
> I think the Weston #22 and #32 are both 2.81" inside diameter, I hope Pugtown can confirm this.


The 1 3/4 hp grinder is a #42 and has a throat opening of 4 3/4 inches, no need to cut up chicken parts to fit them in there


----------



## pugtown (Nov 21, 2013)

KnackerMT said:


> The 1 3/4 hp grinder is a #42 and has a throat opening of 4 3/4 inches, no need to cut up chicken parts to fit them in there


What brand? Cabela's?


----------



## KnackerMT (Dec 31, 2013)

Yes it is the Cabela's 1.75 hp, the parts are marked Weston.


----------

